# Rex update, diamond update and need help



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, those of you following my "issue " with diamond-they want invoices for all 3 dogs and a letter from my vet.that being said, rex, my 10 yr old lab , has had screwy liver levels but since this episode , they are off the charts. off enough, that friday , he's having a liver ultrasound and depending upon what is seen, maybe , a needle biopsy. i'm hoping this extreme rise is due to the 2 rounds of antibiotics and the tainted food.but meanwhile, this weekend i will start a home cooked liver support diet (thank god nick is a butcher!)
i think i read here about slow cooking and bones turning to mush-anyone remember about that? anyway, my plan is to slow cook (but not on low until the chicken is cooked, paranoid now) chicken breasts and thighs, and then cook rice/yams, throw in some peas, or string beans, red delicious apples raw, carrots, along with his myriad of supplements ( coconut oil, fish oil, vitamin e, sam-e, milk thistle, vitamin c and crancaps to help his other issues, eggs (not daily , with shells), calcium with vitamin d (this is a new add with the home cooking) and god knows what else i add and left out.
on other days, i'll do the same with either ground beef, chicken , turkey , or lamb (gag).

so....my question really is-did i read here about cooking till the chicken bones turn into mush?

wish us luck friday and with diamond.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry Betty but I never heard of cooking bones until they turn to mush. I suppose it could be done if they cook long enough. Maybe someone else will know.

Have you talked to Liz about homeopathic liver support, such a milk thistle? She knows many natural ways to help the liver. 

And good luck with his tests - I hope his liver is ok. Please let us know what the tests show.

And we know how we feel about Diamond!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think anytime you are going to cook chicken bones and want to feed them like some of Merricks canned foods, you need to use a pressure cooker to do that, otherwise i wouldn't trust what a chicken bone is doing from the inside out. Good Luck!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

he's already on sam-e and milk thistle tho the milk thistle is pretty new(ish)

and i wonder if a slow cooker can cook the bones into mush? (what does that mean "from the inside out?")


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

With a slow cooker you would have to cook the bones probably 15 to 20 hours and then the meat would be pulp - yuk. You make want to get a small pressure cooker as this is the only thing I would trust to get those bones cooked. Is raw not an option? Don't want to push and I may have missed something previously but just a thought as it is so much easier to balance. Anyway - if cooking is the only way to go I would definitely invest in a pressure cooker.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, i'm deep sixng the idea of bones turning to mush, bought calcium with vitamin d.

although nick is a butcher, i have a hard time convincing him of anything other than chicken necks. (and of course, raw meaty bones) we've been there and done that. but now that his liver appears to be compromised and he ate salmonella tainted food, i'm sticking with home cooking, to be sure.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Betty that was Leah on the lab board that has done that I think


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

There is a home cooked liver support diet available online with information on milk thistle...sorry but I'm not sure where. Best wishes!


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Here is a link, I hope this helps! Liver Cleansing Diet for a Dog | eHow.com


----------

